# Abu Dhabi Gas Industries Ltd (GASCO) Paid Leave.



## osk0919 (Mar 9, 2016)

Hello Guys,

So i have a offer form Abu Dhabi Gas Industries Ltd. (GASCO). I am a long term contract hire It is 18,000 AED per month plus benefits. 2 months on 1 month off. Grade 13 But i am not clear if the 1 month off is paid? I like the fact that it get a month off, but then I am working 8 months only and without pay for 4 months. i have never worked in the Middle East before or for a Oil company so this kind of contract is new to me . Is 18,000 AED per month a good salary for my wife and child to be in Abu Dhabi? Is that 1 month off I get every 2 months paid or not paid?

Anyone with any experience or idea please contact me.


----------



## Omar1990 (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi,
18 K is not good enough in UAE. 
Don't expect to save anything


----------



## lego (Apr 10, 2016)

It is low for someone who comes stateside and in oil industries. Maybe it is in $$$? I recon brits and americans usually get minimum 10k usd.


----------



## osk0919 (Mar 9, 2016)

I will be living on the camp , so my expenses will not be that much , so mostly for my wife and child . I will go every week or so to see them. So don't have to worry about me spending money . My money gets saved.


----------



## osk0919 (Mar 9, 2016)

My total comes to 20,000 aed per month


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

You can manage on that depending on your expectations and expenses on rent and any education costs - with a rotation you're usually paid every month whether on duty or off but any job offer or contract should clearly specify that..

I'm sure gasco and the parent group of companies have been linked to scam offers so please verify your offer is genuine


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Racing_Goats said:


> You can manage on that depending on your expectations and expenses on rent and any education costs - with a rotation you're usually paid every month whether on duty or off but any job offer or contract should clearly specify that..
> 
> I'm sure gasco and the parent group of companies have been linked to scam offers so please verify your offer is genuine


Agree with this.
We have colleagues who DO NOT get paid on days off (on rotation). So read your contract.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

If you weren't paid for the month off it would be much more difficult to support a family in accommodation and school on an effective monthly salary @ aed 12k or 13,333..


----------

